# 98 Jetta GT - Non-Vented / Vented rotors?



## kducholke (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a 98 Jetta GT 2.0L and I'm planning on doing both the front and rear brakes myself.
Right now its got non-vented rotors on both the front and back.
I'm wondering if I can put vented rotors on both front and back or either of those two, without modifying anything else (ie. the Calipers) or if I do have to modify something, is it worth it to get that increased performance?
I'm just a nubie asking the vortex community for some advice, so anything helps.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: 98 Jetta GT - Non-Vented / Vented rotors? (kducholke)*

are you sure that the frontsare non-vented? I thought all mk3's had vented front rotors?!?!?! you should have 10.1 front rotors unless someone changed it to mk2 9.4 solid. 
unless you are talking about drilled/slotted rotors?!?!? if you are leave it stock, if you want better stopping power get a big brake kit or just some better pads. make sure your calipers are all working


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 98 Jetta GT - Non-Vented / Vented rotors? (kducholke)*

Yep, better take another look.
Your 98 Jetta Gt should have 10.1" vented front disc brakes, and 9.4" solid rear discs.
If you want to change calipers, now would be a good time, if you need to replace the rotors anyway. 4-bolt 11" calipers and rotors from a Corrado G60 would be the first size upgrade. They're a painless straight bolt-on upgrade. You would need: Corrado G60 11" Girling 54 brake calipers with caliper carriers, Corrado G60 11" vented front brake rotors, and Corrado G60 front brake pads (same as Corrado VR6, and Jetta/Golf GTI 93-95). Simply take your existing parts off, and install the upgrade parts. The Corrado G60 brake calipers and carriers are kinda rare (I have a set available for $100 shipped (mismatched calipers but they work fine). The rotors are readily available (I recommend getting Meyle satin chrome plated rotors from europartsdirect.com for $32.75 each with free shipping for orders over $49). I got PBR Deluxe "white" organic pads from RockAuto for $12, but they also have PBR MetalMasters for only $13 (shipping about $8). You can also get good prices for brake pads from europartsdirect.com (remember the free shipping).
The next upgrade would be Audi Girling 60 dual piston front brake calipers with the same 11" Corrado 4-bolt vented front rotors. The Audi Girling 60 brake calipers are 50% more weight than Corrado G60 Girling G54 brake calipers (20lbs a pair vs 30lbs a pair). They require more expensive and heavier brake pads as well (I have a set of Girling 60s for sale as well for $110 shipped).


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 98 Jetta GT - Non-Vented / Vented rotors? (germancarnut51)*

Cars for the Canada market with the ACC or AAZ engines had the 239x12mm front brakes.
The "wheel bearing housing" has the caliper carrier as part of the casting.
To convert to the 256x20mm brakes you will need at a minimum:
US spec. Golf/Jetta with ABA 2.0l engine.
R&L wheel bearing housing. (steering knuckle)
R&L caliper.
R&L caliper Carrier.
Rotors.
There may be other parts needed to make it work.


----------

